#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  請問如何成為版主呢?

## 冰狼IceWolf

這個問題想問很久了....
找不到詳細說明耶......
可是好像也找不到答案?!
[[真是的...你又在讓費大家的時間了.. ((用掌巴自己

請問版主是怎麼回事呢?
可以對版主做個說明嗎....

也就是版主應該要做什麼?
還有哪幾個版是沒有版主的?

感覺自己問題很多......
真是抱歉.......

感謝所有熱心照顧的獸~
我這隻狼就是太蠢了?!

----------


## 狼佐

版主顧名思義就是管理各版的管理者，協助、替狼王分擔一些版上職務

版主要做的事情很簡單，多回文也可以當個好版主(這是狼王告訴我的XD
但最主要的就是要注意有沒有觸犯版規的會員
如不當發言等，即使不是自己的管區也可以通知其他版主進行處理

總而言之版主就是輔助狼王管理樂園的人ˇ

哪個版缺版主我就不是很清楚了，這要問狼王大人

----------


## 好喝的茶

啊，版主的職責說明，在樂園的隱藏版面裏，所以比較難找。

狼佐說得很完足了，版主的職責就是維持良好的討論秩序，
協助在操作上有疑難的獸友解決問題、
修改和刪除違規或錯誤的文章、
發新主題或回覆文章支持獸友創作或分享、
有時候舉行活動或比賽以帶動討論氣氛、
諸如此類……

至於哪個版面缺版主嘛，我剛剛看了看，
目前缺版主的應該有大貓巢穴、奇幻森林、泛用作品討論、占心房、心靈好文共賞、圖片分享-轉貼……
還有某些版面也沒有版主，有些是不怎麼需要版主，例如勳章發放版，有些則是由於版規規定，不予提供，請自行發掘。
不過，似乎沒有規定限制同一個版面內只能有多少位版主，如果有興趣加入版主群的話，已有版主的版面也可以列入考慮範圍中。

最後，不恥下問是種美德，你問的又不是沒有意義，或者已經被重覆提問多次的問題，無需自責W

----------


## 狼王白牙

大謝謝狼佐..從野性疆界時代就一直留著到現在的忠誠狼

還有好茶幫忙回應

補充一點版主以往很多由我邀請擔任, 是看版面表現決定
現在歡迎自願擔任 -- 只要你認為自己有條件跟其他會員顏色不一樣以及多個勳章

至於版面上, 沒有限制版主數, 也不見得要挑選有空缺的版面

----------

